# The Great New England Sit Down



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Great New England Sit Down 

Will take place Saturday, March 4, 2006. 

Churchills Lounge 
40 North St 
Boston 

Any and all are invited, no permission slips needed!


----------



## kmaustin21 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Horrorview! You going again?


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Guys, What time at Churchills is everyone going to meet? hunter1127


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

This starts around 1, ends when we get booted. Last year, that was after minight.


----------



## joecrouton (Dec 11, 2005)

I'd love to go, live virtually right down the street. Is there an age limit? ie must be 21... or maybe i can just walk in and join up no questions asked...


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

joecrouton said:


> I'd love to go, live virtually right down the street. Is there an age limit? ie must be 21... or maybe i can just walk in and join up no questions asked...


I think think the door sign has the age posted at 18. I'll check it, I'm headed there early next week, probably Tuesday.


----------



## joecrouton (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool, please let me know. I look forward to finally meeting some gorillas.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

I didn't get there on Tuesday. I'll be there tomorrow, I'll let you know ASAP.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey all.... yes I'm new to the forums. I would love to attend this! I'll keep my eyes open on this thread for more information. Any of you familiar with a place in Westborough MA by the name of Julio's? The owener there told me he organizes Cigar dinners periodically. Something to look forward to perhaps.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> Hey all.... yes I'm new to the forums. I would love to attend this! I'll keep my eyes open on this thread for more information. Any of you familiar with a place in Westborough MA by the name of Julio's? The owener there told me he organizes Cigar dinners periodically. Something to look forward to perhaps.


Welcome,
I will have to check out Julios. Is that the big Liquor Store on Route 9? I used to work in Westoboro in the Old Lyman School. My girlfriend is in Worcester so I may want to check them out on the way home some night. I would go to a Cigar Dinner there. Two Guys has them from time to time in Salem NH, but they sell out quickly.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Welcome,
> I will have to check out Julios. Is that the big Liquor Store on Route 9? I used to work in Westoboro in the Old Lyman School. My girlfriend is in Worcester so I may want to check them out on the way home some night. I would go to a Cigar Dinner there. Two Guys has them from time to time in Salem NH, but they sell out quickly.


Yes that is the one. He told me this some time ago and I signed up for his mailing list. Just never received anything. My addiction here (with sticks) though is rapidly rising so I've planned to have a visit there soon. Store wise I don't have any other stores to compare it to and it is just too easy to buy online anyhow, but if you're ever in that area..... it isn't a 'bad' place. Though once I hit a few more places MHO may change


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

There's cigar dinners in Boston sponsored by Gloucester Street Cigar Company
occasionally. I'll post the next one I hear about. Avo was at the last one. Churchills sounds fun. I wouldn't sweat the age minimum requirement. You may have to do a little cloak & dagger when they bring the drinks out, but they don't really card people there and I think they'd assume you are of age. Just hold your liquour and walk home...


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Had a meeting with the other organizers yesterday. 

Many vendors on board. Jack Williams, local news anchor will be there and cover it for a story. Mo Vaughn has expressed interest as well.

I have a call in to Lenny Clark, and am contacting Joe Perry's manager. We'll see if we can get them.

No age limit, just need ID to enjoy libations.

Anyone wanting to attend, PM me your name and screen name, so I can put you on the list for raffle and door prizes.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Okay, so this is a sponsored event? I thought it was just a self (group) organized event. Is there any more information available on it (maybe on the web)? This will be my first event BTW. I tend to worry over details... Hate to show up wearing a tie and everyone is jeans (or vice-versa). And I don't wanna be the bloke asking what beers are on tap and they don't serve beer....  Yes that happened to me before (but I digress). Any more informatin on format and such would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

OK, soft drinks, beer, wine and port, sometimes coffee if they remember to make it.

The past years we've had anybody and everybody dress as they wish. I usually go for Levi's and a t-shirt. I've even been known to show up in a cowboy hat, as Mike knows.

This is a self run thing. No fees, etc. We've been doing it for five years, and the vendors volunteer their stuff. We just give it away.

We do ask, although not mandatory, that you visit Churchills humidor. Barry gives us the run of the place for the whole day, and charges us zero.

Any other questions, I'll be happy to answer here or PM, no matter.


----------



## joecrouton (Dec 11, 2005)

This is sort of an odd question, but what does one do at a herf? Obviously smoke, and drink, and talk, but 11 hours of chat? May get boring. Never been to one, just wondering what its all about.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

People come and go. Always new faces stopping in. I'm there the whole time, as I'm an organizer. Most stop in for a couple, maybe three hours. No limit on when you come or go. Just have fun is all we ask.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

I my friend am eagerly awaiting this event. I've only been privy to the two man herf which consists of me and my local buddy lighting up once a week if we are lucky, and philosophizing about life and why we don't 'do this' more often. Immediately followed by the always present "boy I wish there were places we could 'go' to 'do this'." So count me in. My permission slip has already been signed. 

I would ask further though, is it customary to bring cigars to share with people showing up? I take it this may be the thing for a herf without sponsors, so to speak.? 

Yes I've been reading about herfs in other areas. I try to do my homework


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, I'm looking forward to attending this event. Sounds like a great time.

Actually, along with Wacco, I'm proud to serve on the Committee that had organized this sit down. Although with the capacity crowd expected again this year (80 is capacity) we should probably refer to it as a "stand up." There are a number of big leather couches and chairs, but most people just hang around, pass around cigars from their own personal travel humi's, smoke and enjoy the libations throughout the duration. 

It's imperative that you preregister, which also entitles you to a door prize entry. Everyone who attended last year walked away with a door prize, whcih ranged from ashtrays, cutters, lighters, coffee beands, hats, t shirts, oh, and more cigars. If this years numbers are anything like last years, everyone who is registered should come away with about 15 premium cigars, thank you very much! That's like walking in the door and having someone hand you a couple of hundred bucks. Not bad for free, eh?

WE do conduct a charity raffle, with all procedes going to "Wednesdays Child" an adoption resource program sponsored by WBZ TV anchorman Jack Williams, who should also be in attendance. 

If you haven't yet registered, sign up with Wacco, he's retired, and has the time to deal with the details. The rest of us have to work for a living.

Hope to see you there.

Bill


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

joecrouton said:


> This is sort of an odd question, but what does one do at a herf? Obviously smoke, and drink, and talk, but 11 hours of chat? May get boring. Never been to one, just wondering what its all about.


Well, that is pretty muck how they go. It is a great chance to meet fellow BOTL. I met BostonBill & Wacco at a HERF in December. You learn a lot about cigars, get some suggestions and make a few trades for some other sticks. So bring your travel humidor!!!

Churchills is also a great place to go. THey have beer, Port and Wine and some reall comfy chairs. I just wish they had Coffee which they have not had the last couple of times I was there. This will be a great time, and I am looking forward to it. My girlfriend wanted to go away to Maine that weekend but I told her I am busy. A man has to have his priorities!!!


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

joecrouton said:


> This is sort of an odd question, but what does one do at a herf? Obviously smoke, and drink, and talk, but 11 hours of chat? May get boring. Never been to one, just wondering what its all about.


Funny the NERF officially runs from 1-5, which is 4 hours using my rudimentary math skills. :r


----------



## Jason78 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sounds like fun, Im in. 

May sound stupid, but Cigar Masters sometimes charges a match fee if you bring your own. I plan on bringing my own, is that OK, or do I need to plan on buying there?


----------



## stonewallcadet (Nov 14, 2005)

Jason78 said:


> Sounds like fun, Im in.
> 
> May sound stupid, but Cigar Masters sometimes charges a match fee if you bring your own. I plan on bringing my own, is that OK, or do I need to plan on buying there?


You can bring your own no fee but the organizers are asking people to purchase a tobacco product while there because of the smoking ban they have to mantain atleast 60& of total sales as tobacoo so with 80 people buying drinks for 5 hours and no tobacco you can see how it might throw off their quota.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Jason, if you're planning on coming email me by Thursday ([email protected]). We're really close to the capacity of Churchill's.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Close to capacity? This is outstanding! I'm looking forward to meeting many of you there. Does this consist primarily of members of the site or is it also inclusive of enthusiast in general? I've been terrified of posting my personal reviews of the smokes I've been having and I think I'll feel a lot less aprehensive once I meet a few fellow Gorillaz.


----------



## kmaustin21 (Aug 30, 2004)

Enthusiast in general. You will meet many people from many different boards. I will be a good time. I was amazed last year with all the cigars I got just for walking thru the door. We got a package of about 10 cigars and a cutter. Towards the end there were left over cigars that were passed out and I got another 5 pack. How can you beat that for a free event?

The raffle prises were fantastic. But best of all there were a lot of good people there to socialize with.

I will buy a few sticks there to smoke and bring some cigars to share with others. I love the fact that the owner is willing to let us use his place and let us bring our own cigars to smoke. That kind of attitude makes me want to support him and buy from him. :2 But nobody is going to make you feel guilty or anything if you don't buy anything there.

Most people dress the way they normally do. No need to feel uncomfortable about that. I am a blue jean kind of guy. But there are others that may wear a sport coat and tie. It's no big deal either way.

Just show up and have fun.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

kmaustin21 said:


> Enthusiast in general. You will meet many people from many different boards. I will be a good time. I was amazed last year with all the cigars I got just for walking thru the door. We got a package of about 10 cigars and a cutter. Towards the end there were left over cigars that were passed out and I got another 5 pack. How can you beat that for a free event?
> 
> The raffle prises were fantastic. But best of all there were a lot of good people there to socialize with.
> 
> ...


Exactly. All we ask is for you to enjoy yourself.

I will be meeting with the other organizers (NEWK) on Saturday, the 25th. Any questions or comments, let me know so they can be addressed.

Woo Hoo!! A week away!


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

Will there be womens there? 

I can't go, got to work


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

No more questions from me, you gents have answered them all 

I'll bring sticks to share and I'm sure I'll be buying some products there as well as one good thing will be to discuss my tastes with others and see what comes recommended. 

Good luck on the meeting today.


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm very interested. PM sent to Wacco. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Mr. Pink said:


> I'm very interested. PM sent to Wacco. Hope to see you there.


Pinky, you're in.

Shhhh, don't tell anyone, Chuck Berry will be there.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Wacco said:


> Shhhh, don't tell anyone, Chuck Berry will be there.


really?? i met him a few times waaaaay back when i was a teen working at a Taco Bell. the city he's from (wentzville, MO) didn't have one, and we were the closest city that had one (this was mid-80s).
love his music.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

And I thought just having Wacco there would've been enough of a draw


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

Another capacity crowd for Nerf 5. 

Only those registered will be allowed in. Please don't bring unregistered guests with you. 

Nerf 5 ends at 5pm. After that anyone can get in though last year there were some folks who stayed much later.

The event will be webcast. I'll try to post the link for those wanting to see what Nerf 5 is all about. Join us on the webas we light em up for you!

Bill


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

The live webcast link is http://www.cigarzilla.net/cigarzilla/


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Maybe I'll stay home and watch it on my laptop


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyone feel conmfortable here giving rough directions coming from West of Boston. I'm coming from Grafton and I'll be on 90 heading East. I'd mapquest it (probably still will) but I like to have a good backup seeing as how roads in Boston have a habbitt of changing on you with all the construction. Also what about Parking? Nearby? Free (it could happen)?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> Anyone feel conmfortable here giving rough directions coming from West of Boston. I'm coming from Grafton and I'll be on 90 heading East. I'd mapquest it (probably still will) but I like to have a good backup seeing as how roads in Boston have a habbitt of changing on you with all the construction. Also what about Parking? Nearby? Free (it could happen)?


It is right across the street from The Rack and Quincy Market. I would give directions, but with the Big Dig, and traffic patterns, I would probably get you lost. I am assuming you will want to take the Goverment Center exit off of the Central Artery. There is a Garage over the Rack.

They will also be doing the Haymarket Fish and Produce market in front of it.


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

You should be able to park in the garage across from Fanuel Hall/Quincy Market. It's on a corner, right at Quincy Market, if you circle the market, you'll come to it. I'm taking the train from downtown Framingham. See you there.


----------



## stonewallcadet (Nov 14, 2005)

I think this might be the best deal for parking Link to info I figure a five dollar beer at cheers or something for validation 15 bucks for a day in boston isnt that bad. See everybody in 9 hours.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the info.... I've got great directions, great hints, and great info (I'm sure I'll still get lost).... Now I'm ready for a great time. 3 hours and counting, see you all soon.:z


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I should be there around 1 !

Dont smoke to much without me.

I am bringing my camera as well. Be sure to brush those teeth.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, I didn't get to meet everyone... BUT I must say I had the best time ever. To the organizers I have to say JOB WELL DONE. You all really made me feel very welcome and the really great thing is you weren't trying. You are all naturally good people.... As my first HERF I must thank every one I met there. The generosity was unbelievable. 16 new sticks that I would have likely never gotten around to now reside in my humi (thanks BOTL's).

Oh yeah and to all who know I had to leave early, the talent show I MC'd went off without a hitch. Hans and Franz (I was Hans) were awesome! Yah, we pumped <clap> them up.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

What a time.

I met some great people. I was able to put names to sig tags. That was nice.
It was a great place and great event. What could be better than drinking a beer and sitting in a big leather couch with good company smoking a Monte A !

The charity netted some good money and I won a few door prizes as well.

But the best part was the people I met. Thanks to bostnbill and wacco for making this all possible and inviting me.Thanks to all the cigar merchants and people that donated the cigar prizes. Also thanks to all that showed up it was a pleasure meeting you.

See you boys next year !


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> What a time.
> 
> I met some great people. I was able to put names to sig tags. That was nice.
> It was a great place and great event. What could be better than drinking a beer and sitting in a big leather couch with good company smoking a Monte A !
> ...


Second all that has been said and more. Great time had by all and the organizers and sponsors did a great job. Nice to put some names to faces and meets some oustandings BOTLs. left w/ quite a stash of some fine smokes. Thanks to all..Hope to see you all there next year..


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

HELP! Anyone remember who won the Cuban Crafters humidor?


----------

